

How to Stream mp3 files while not allowing downloads - wirddin

I am building a streaming service, from mp3 files on my own server.<p>While testing, I&#x27;m using the the &lt;audio&gt; to stream it, while the file location&#x2F;path&#x2F;name is coming in from the database, but I&#x27;m not sure if it is the right way to do it.<p>I want to protect the streaming mp3 file from being downloaded, without actually using Flash ( I have read somewhere that file location is embedded inside the swf file, and it&#x27;s not that easy to download it off there ).<p>What I want to know is how SoundCloud and other streaming websites &#x2F; app do it in a more secure way. Include articles &#x2F; links to posts if possible.<p>Thanks! :)
======
blueflow
If you can stream it, you can also download it. The only thing that is done in
protection is obfuscation of the traffic and the playing, f.e. with closed-
source clients (like spotify)

